#  QRPP

## RD15

.    ,     http://www.cqham.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20 .       20-80 ,    -  ,           -,    ,     .     ,          (     ),           ,           ,        (..  )!
  ,      ,         80., ..        ,   ? (..  80- 3,5,  40- 7 ,  .)

----------


## RD15

http://www.electrik.org/modules/Stat...rf/mikr-tr.htm

*  13 ():*




> .  
>      .   ,    .
>       2  3
> ---------
> ,  , .   ..



..    3 ,     :
,        ,     -?    80.  40.       ?

----------


## serge22

,  :

 121238

: 2, 3       .   ,    (    2/3 )

----------

.   2  4  , 3 .  1  8 . http://microcontrollerov.net/schemat...plifiers/LM386   ( 3.)       .      .
      ?    20       ,     .

       20 .           14.040    :Sad:

----------


## UR5VFT

... http://youtu.be/kPL3N4_Q9o4

----------


## serge22

> ,   3,5  ,  ,   3579,545 ?


- .
 ,   3.580       ,  , BPSK. 
    .       3.500 ... 3.550  .

----------


## serge22

> ...


,      !
7.066  -    SSB- "".      , .

----------


## serge22

**, !
 ,  ,   -.
,       (   ) .
    2   .      .

----------


## EX117

[QUOTE=RD15;   LM386 , 3-  -,       ,      ?[/QUOTE]
 ,     .        ,    .

----------


## RD15

?    5-50.   ,    :

*  6 ():*

 1-1 (     )  ,   ,           ,     .

----------


## UA0UV

> .    -    .          ,    .        .                 4-  "-80/4"


 To RV3GM :  .!    -     1    14 .       ,    .       .      -140    13992 - 14192 .    .

----------


## serge22

,  .     30 . 
"  " ().

----------


## RD15

,       .

----------


## yl2gl

-    .    .         ,  , :

----------


## RD15

> 2         qrpp .


  -    .

----------


## RD15

> -    .    .         ,  , :


     , ..    100  -   .    ,   ,         9 ,    ,  :        +9 ,      ?          ,      .  ,     ,        , ..  ?

----------


## RD15

> -  .    ,     .     ,    10...100       ,         50...150 ,  ,  -0.1....0.5,      (1000 ()  ).         ,  ,    (100.0 ).          (7805, 7809),   -  ,   .


   ,              ,     . -            ,    RD16 HHF,  ,          .     RD15 HVF  ,     ,        ? (      RD16 HHF,  )

----------


## yl2gl

?      ,        4     QRPP,
       RD16HHF1.    3   -     . 
         .
  .

----------


## yl2gl

,      ,     "". 
 -         ,  .

----------

ut0va

----------


## RD15

[QUOTE=RV3AM;706559]*RD15*  !

 .

----------

rn3zip

----------


## RD15

,   .[/QUOTE]

.

----------


## RD15

> *RD15*     ?
> 
> 
>  ,      ,    .
>        , , .
>   S-  .  (  ).
>     4   ,    .
>     (   1)  .
>       20-30. 4-  .    , 
>     6-8 .


 !      , ..  .

----------


## R0JF

> ,      ,    .


 !    ,        - 
      ??? ,    
.      ,   . :(

----------


## RD15

> ,      ,    .
>        , , .
>   S-  .  (  ).
>     4   ,    .
>     (   1)  .
>       20-30. 4-  .    , 
>     6-8 .


RV3AM           ,   ?   ,  !

----------


## RD15

!   .  22   2,2    ,    20   2,2.       ,     5,34   .  50 .     ,     ,  ,          .

----------


## RD15

> .         30  50%    .
>    ""  .    3.7  0.25. (.  )
>     1,     80
>      ,     .
>    ?
> 
>   ,  2  3  LM386 ,    2.
>       ,      ,
>          .


  ,      ,   .            , ..  , : , ,   .,      ?      - , ..    ,         .    -      ,  .          ,     ,  .      (3,579.545   3,5 ) ?    LM386    2- ,   ,     2- ,     ( 2  "-", 3- "+").      ,     ,   17414  1747,    14,     , :

----------


## .

!!!

----------

